# Fishing license issue



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

Apparently I am wrong, but I was under the impression if a person was to currently purchase a new fishing license, it SHOULD be good through 2013 and expire 03/31/2014. My daughter's boyfriend just purchased a new fishing license because he turns 17 on Monday and was wanting to do the right thing. He was informed that he would need to purchase a new fishing license after March 31st since this one would expire AND he was charged the FULL price. If this is the case, I would think the state would pro rate this and not charge the full amount :lol::lol:. Did he get screwed by either the state or the business that sold him the license? If he got screwed by the business, is there any avenues that he could take to correct this?


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Licenses are good for March 1 to March 31. It's been that way as long as I can remember. So yes he will need a new license on April 1 this year. I'm not sure what you meant by "he was wanting to do the right thing". As apposed to what? He is required by law to need a license at 17 to fish. He wasn't screwed by anybody except possibly his parents who conceived him at a really lousy time for the fishing license schedule.


----------



## Tracker01 (Jul 6, 2010)

Had the same thing when I turned 17. Birthday on jan 30. But winter steel fishing won out over not fishing for a month. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

If he plans on ice fishing nope didn't get screwed because he needed a license unless he only fishes once in that case he could have gotten a 24hr license. If he only plans of fishing in the summer he just donated money to the state


----------



## moreychuck (Aug 19, 2006)

brookie1 said:


> Licenses are good for March 1 to March 31. It's been that way as long as I can remember. So yes he will need a new license on April 1 this year. I'm not sure what you meant by "he was wanting to do the right thing". As apposed to what? He is required by law to need a license at 17 to fish. He wasn't screwed by anybody except possibly his parents who conceived him at a really lousy time for the fishing license schedule.


 he got to fish for free for many years so I dont think he got screwed


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

A quick check of the rules before purchasing the license would have shown he could have purchased a youth license before he turned 17 for only two bucks and saved some money. FM


----------



## Tracker01 (Jul 6, 2010)

Forest Meister said:


> A quick check of the rules before purchasing the license would have shown he could have purchased a youth license before he turned 17 for only two bucks and saved some money. FM


*All-species fishing licenses​*​​​are required for all anglers, age 17 or older, to take and possess trout, salmon, lake sturgeon, lake herring,​
amphibians, reptiles or crustaceans from any public waters.

If he would have done that it wouldn't be vaild after turning 17.


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

Tracker01 said:


> *All-species fishing licenses​*are required for all anglers, age 17 or older, to take and possess trout, salmon, lake sturgeon, lake herring,​
> amphibians, reptiles or crustaceans from any public waters.
> 
> If he would have done that it wouldn't be vaild after turning 17.


If he bought the youth license before turning 17, and the youth license states it is an annual fishing license valid until March 31, 2013, then he's good until the new licenses go into effect.
Check with a CO.


----------



## Tracker01 (Jul 6, 2010)

PWood said:


> If he bought the youth license before turning 17, and the youth license states it is an annual fishing license valid until March 31, 2013, then he's good until the new licenses go into effect.
> Check with a CO.


 
It would be nice if a CO can chime in on this just for clarification because when reading the guide it doesn't say it like that. It states that the youth license is voluntary for those under 17 but when 17 a regular license is needed. Nothing about a youth license being valid after turning 17. If it is valid for those in that situation that is great.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

When you turn 17 you need a license. They expire March 31st every year. New licenses are available on March 1st. Even if you buy one on February 28th, it still expires on March 31st. 

If your birthday falls on February 25th, you need a license for the rest of the that license year (through 03/31) and then a new one on April 1st. 

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

dead short said:


> When you turn 17 you need a license. They expire March 31st every year. New licenses are available on March 1st. Even if you buy one on February 28th, it still expires on March 31st.
> 
> If your birthday falls on February 25th, you need a license for the rest of the that license year (through 03/31) and then a new one on April 1st.
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You do not specifically address the issue of a youth license being valid until the expiration date of March 31, although a youth license is a license. At least that is what the local CO told me when my kids needed licenses to finish out the year because they turned 17 in the middle of summer. FM


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Youth Voluntary license is only valid for UNDER 17. As stated in the law at 17 you must purchase a regular license.


----------

